# ea mma interview



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Randy Chase over at EA Sports MMA to see if he could give us a little bit more insight into the 'Career Mode'. Here's what he had to say:

So tell us about the career mode.

"Basically the way career mode works, you start of creating your own fighter, you can put yourself in the game. Like a lot of EA Sports titles we have Game Face so with a camera you can put your face in the game on the fighter and do whatever you would like. You have a lot of design control, you can place tattoos, designs on the shorts tons of options for your create a fighter. So the first thing you do, you meet Bas Rutten and he's like the intro to your career and he kind of helps you learn the basics and helps you get started in your career. Once you get your basics down you can pick a smaller level US promotion to go into and you start your career there, you will start making money. As you start making money you can afford to travel so you can go to different gyms, like a licensed gym like Xtreme Couture, you can go to Rickson Gracie or Pat Miletich. You can also train in different parts of the world. Judo in Japan, work on your jiu-jitsu in Brazil. The way our career mode works, you don't just get powers or get moves because you added a number to a stat, it's not like my BJJ went up from 60-65 therefore I learn a move. You have to learn moves in order to do them. So say you go and train with Rickson Gracie to learn a specific move to bring to a fight."

Can you tell us more about the monetary system? So you are going to start out broke and have to earn your way to travel?

"You start out with $0 and Bas is there and he helps you along. There is a cellphone you get that you utilize to do a lot of things and get messages and Bas will let you know when you have a fight. Then in your phone you can view travel and see if you've been invited to a gym or if you have enough money to travel to one. Then within that training you can work on different things you can work on your ground game, standup or clinch and what you can also work with that trainer to bring someone in to replicate your upcoming fight. So if you are fighting against a wrestler your trainer can bring in a wrestler for a sparring session."

Depending on whose gym you're at, will they be in your corner during fights?

"Yes, if you are training with a licensed trainer they will be in your corner and they will be yelling out instructions and encouraging you during your fight."

Can I choose to just stay in Japan if I want? Is Strikeforce the ultimate goal?

"You can really bring your career where ever you want it. The ultimate goal is to make it to one of the two premiere promotions, Strikeforce or the Japanese promotion we are calling "Mystic". What Mystic does is it embodies all of Japanese MMA within the game, within our game we have fighters from Sengoku and fighters from Dream, we also have a Japanese ruleset and we wanted to have all the Japanese rules like head stomps and soccer kicks. So if you want to go to Japan and stay in Japan you can do that. If you want to go to Strikeforce and stay in Strikeforce you can do that as well."

What feature about the career mode gets you the most pumped?

"I think the cool thing about our career mode is that nothing will be the same twice. One of the things that's cool is that in the career mode you're in a dynamic world and fighters are rising and falling around you, so fighters are winning and fighters are losing. You're not going to get in the situation where you win the title and then you face the same 3 guys over and over. Guys are going to be moving up in their career and others falling as they get closer to retirement. Guys are gonna retire. It's a dynamic world. If you create the same guy every time you go into the career mode it will be different. It keeps it fresh. Then the connection between career and online; you make your character and you make him the best fighter you can and then you bring him onto our Live Broadcast feature creating a fighter that's dynamic and has a cool entrance, you make a fight video to go along with it and then you bring your fight online and have fights that people can watch online as well as on the console. We try to make sure that our game is all interconnected and there is a reason to go through career to impact the online experience."

In the career mode, what is the time-line like?

"You will have time between fights and damage will factor into that, also contracts you've signed will play into that as well, like you may have to fight a guy and its only 6 weeks out or 8 weeks and then you train. You might move from a tier 1 league to a tier 2 league and lose 5 fights in a row and get cut from that league and then you move down to the lower tier again and have to work your way back up."

Anything else to share?

"Yeah, we wanted to let everyone know that the trainers we have in the game, Pat Miletich was at our studio multiple times, Rickson Gracie came out a ton and those guys were great in not only replicating their training but by passing on their knowledge to our staff. We've been working really closely with the fighters and its been really great and the last few years have been great as far as getting the approach to the sport right. A lot of the guys on the team train, and it was great for them to roll with Rickson and get some advice from him so its been a really cool experience."

"We realized early on that people wanted Japanese rules, you know head stomps, soccer kicks, so we went the extra mile making sure that all got in. We have a lot of hardcore guys on the team that put these things in the game because they wanted to see it from the beginning themselves."

It's also important to note that DREAM and Sengoku will not be in EA Sports MMA. Both organizations will only be represented by the fictitious premiere league called 'Mystic'. The second-tier league is a choice between an organization in the UK and Brazil. Two other organizations will also be included in the game as third-tier.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

On Tuesday EA released some details about the game's "career mode," which will allow players to get better by training with Couture, Bas Rutten, Pat Miletich, Rickson Gracie and others. And EA's Randy Chase told MMAFighting.com that Couture was particularly involved in providing an element of realism to the way a fighter's career progresses.

"Randy has been to our studio five or six times and has spent a lot of time with our developers and even though he's not really a gamer, he has shared so much about the fights, and about how he trains for specific opponents," Chase said. "One of the things he talked about is that when you're training, if you're training to fight a wrestler, you want wrestlers in your camp. And that's something that we really put into our career mode."

The Xtreme Couture gym is one of the gyms that fighters work out in as part of the EA game's career mode, and it was on the real Couture gym in Las Vegas.

Couture offered EA insight into how fighters actually learn Brazilian jiu jitsu, Muay Thai and wrestling techniques, and how they prepare for specific opponents by bringing in specific sparring partners. In the EA game, players will do the same.

"That's such an important part of the sport," Chase said. "The challenge of our game isn't learning complex controls, it's getting the timing down, and learning how to approach a specific opponent in a way that will allow you to be successful, bring in the right people to prepare you in your camp."

Chase said Couture and the other fighters and trainers featured in the game gave the developers plenty of tips on how to make the career mode resemble the ups and downs of an actual fighter's MMA career.

"We worked really closely with the trainers and the fighters in our game," Chase said. "We want to re-create the sport."


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Sounds superb this game, looking forward to the back-end of it, lets hope the actual incage playability is just as good


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

http://img687.imageshack.us/i/soccerkick.gif/


----------



## Baggsy (Apr 7, 2010)

sounds really good just from this interview! Makes ufc2010 career sound pretty weak compared. Think il defiantly have to be buying this!


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just downloaded the demo on PS3, The graphics are cool but the game play is crap, the controls are shite imo.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

It's available as a demo on Xbox too.


----------



## 482MMA (Apr 15, 2010)

Why oh why did my xbox decide to red ring last week  as soon as its fixed i'll be downloading the demo.

One thing a few of my mates have said is that the fighters seem to 'glide' across the mat, as opposed to movid with fluidity. Anyone else noticed that?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Cant wait for this to come out!!


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

ive played the demo, its total shite


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

imo the demo is great, i like the controls the striking especially, only thing is the movement is a little bit like you on skates.


----------



## Luke-S (Aug 10, 2010)

MgMax said:


> imo the demo is great, i like the controls the striking especially, only thing is the movement is a little bit like you on skates.


IMO the demo is wank. The cpu has one goal and one goal only. EG. Bobby Lashley is programmed to do nothing but take you down and thats it! And all Jason Miller will try and do is get you in the clinch! Thats all he will go for non stop. Its fecking boring and frustrating and makes me not want to play.

Movement is average, graphics are shite and the only thing it has over the ufc game is the controls are easier.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Luke-S said:


> IMO the demo is wank. The cpu has one goal and one goal only. EG. Bobby Lashley is programmed to do nothing but take you down and thats it! And all Jason Miller will try and do is get you in the clinch! Thats all he will go for non stop. Its fecking boring and frustrating and makes me not want to play.
> 
> Movement is average, graphics are shite and the only thing it has over the ufc game is the controls are easier.


So you dont agree? LOL! I aint played it but I hope it isnt going to be like that.

How is UFC game?


----------



## Luke-S (Aug 10, 2010)

Chris Griffiths said:


> So you dont agree? LOL! I aint played it but I hope it isnt going to be like that.
> 
> How is UFC game?


UFC game is awesome. And im not just being some UFC fanboy here. Just if I wanted to play a good mma game id go for ufc 2010 everytime.

It can get a little complex would be the only bad thing id say about it. But id take that over the crock of crap this new EA game is any day of the week. Even the movement is wank. Just trying to put together a nice hand combo is impossible!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Luke-S said:


> UFC game is awesome. And im not just being some UFC fanboy here. Just if I wanted to play a good mma game id go for ufc 2010 everytime.
> 
> It can get a little complex would be the only bad thing id say about it. But id take that over the crock of crap this new EA game is any day of the week. Even the movement is wank. Just trying to put together a nice hand combo is impossible!


Im asking cos I havent got either and im guessing it will be like PES and Fifa were you only really play one or other. im a fifa man by the way which is why i thought wait for EA mma.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Im asking cos I havent got either and im guessing it will be like PES and Fifa were you only really play one or other. im a fifa man by the way which is why i thought wait for EA mma.


Seconded. Though have you played the PES demo for this year yet?

And I have had both UFC games btw, both last one career and got traded. Naff.


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

I thought UFC2010 was pretty good, it was complex on the ground whihc i liked. But i was really hoping for good things from the EA MMA. I love fight Night and had heard that the controls were going to be similiar, i.e. attacks using the stick. WIll have to try the demo now but have been waiting for EA MMA.....

Will be guted if it truly is shite


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Im just going to buy both , because they are two different games basicallly

one is all ufc , one is non ufc

where as fifa and pro are both footballl, except one is licensed, tthe other is not


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Im defo gonna pick this up when I get back  Still aint even played UFC Undisputed 2010


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Played the demo and ive got to say that I'm finding the control system somewhat confusing - very complex as opposed to UFC's rather straightforward system - takedowns and submissions appear to be far to simple to achieve where as striking is accomplished by flicking the right stick in certain directions which is difficult and slow.

The game does look plush though and the characters appear to be well designed, plus the roster is pretty great - lots of fan faves here.


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

i was frustrated at 1st with it but once i got the controls down i found it was really enjoyable. battering bobby lashley with alistar overreem is really satisfying aswell havnt got boared of knocking him out yet. the demo apparently is not an accurate representation of the finished project so im defo gonna buy it


----------

